# can i get some help with Rhinestones



## Chris2009 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello well i really need some help my logo has sort of a sheild/coat of arms and i wanted to put some rhinestones on there to give it that extra edge. problem is i dont know where to start so any and all information would be great.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you post of picture of the logo?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I assume you will be doing this by hand. Have you checked out the great tutorial Sjidohair made? If not take a look at it is great when doing this manually.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t64552.html

Hope this helps

Katrina


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a heat press ..look for hotfix rhinestones. You place and press .. its easy


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

You may want to look into a company that does custom work. I guess it depends on the number of pieces you want. If it is only a few I haveseen videos on youtube of how to just handplace stones


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

You can get cheap rhinestones off ebay and a soldering iron to apply a few stones if you just want to experiment, however if you are doing volume, find a good stone supplier and a heatpress or get transfers made and press them yourself.


----------



## Chris2009 (Apr 18, 2009)

Progeny said:


> You can get cheap rhinestones off ebay and a soldering iron to apply a few stones if you just want to experiment, however if you are doing volume, find a good stone supplier and a heatpress or get transfers made and press them yourself.


if i was to use a soldering iron would i need to just heat stones and place or use some glue at the same time???


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There is also a heat wand that you can buy for around $15 to $20 dollars that you can apply individual hot fix stones. This works if you are not applying to many.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Chris, the stones are hotfix, they come with a heat activated glue on the back which melts when you touch the top of the stone with the soldering iron. The stone conducts the heat and you see it melt after 5 seconds or so.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

If you want to do it yourself there is the rhinestone guy(google it) where you can buy loose stones.artbeads.com,or jewelrysupply.com. Now if you want someone to do it there is a company named www.regaliarags.com who will put it in stones for you.I have used them and they are quick & quality.They are even members here so maybe they my answer you as well.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris2009 said:


> if i was to use a soldering iron would i need to just heat stones and place or use some glue at the same time???


 
Hi Chris, 

You didn't mention what method of print you are using to apply the logo itself. Is it screen print, dtg, vinyl, inkjet, etc? Just wondering. 

Sunnydayz has done some stuff with DTG, and applied the extra few stones, like you mentioned, with the wand she and a few others described. The stuff looks awesome. 

If you are only placing a few stones, you wouldn't need to order designs, that would be hard to do anyway. To order a few stones in the places you want to embellish your existing logo.

The wand and some hot-fix rhinestones would work perfectly for you. The hot-fix stones are the rhinestones with the glue already on the back, like mentioned.

If, for some reason you are interested in someone else creating the designs for you, and you do want to ask people here, you can place a thread in the Referrals and Recommendations section of the forum, as members are not allowed to offer their services to you in the regular threads.  There, people can recommend others who offer that service, or their own services if they offer it.

Not that it sounds like you need full designs, at least not from your original post:



Chris2009 said:


> my logo has sort of a sheild/coat of arms and i wanted to put some rhinestones on there to give it that extra edge


Good luck.


----------



## Chris2009 (Apr 18, 2009)

hello everyone,thanks heaps for all your comments it has helped me a heap,well the print will be done as screen printed i think i might place the stones myself on these shirts there is only going to be 50 done as a start of to see if the interest is there and if it works will eloborate more of the design in the next run of shirts.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If you want to throw us the picture, We can all make suggestions where we think you should place your stones,, 
We are all here to help
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

you will have no problem placing them on over the screenprint, 
How i do it, is place the tee right on the press and throw the stones on right then and there, copy off a picture of the screenprint and place a circle around where you want the stones to go, this is reference for you for the placements on the other shirts,,.make sure and cover with teflon when pressing so the glue does not get on your upper plate.
I keep this right by the press on a bullitin board, so i can glance back at the pattern while working.
You will do fine,
But we are here if you need anymore help just ask
Sandy Jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Has any one tried rhinestones with JPSS. I have done rhinestones with heat press vinyl, screen print, and dtg, but have not tried it with JPSS. In my mind I think it will work the same as screen print but just thought I would toss the question out there to see.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Katrina yes it works, 
I have tried it,
sandy Jo


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Has any one tried rhinestones with JPSS. I have done rhinestones with heat press vinyl, screen print, and dtg, but have not tried it with JPSS. In my mind I think it will work the same as screen print but just thought I would toss the question out there to see.
> 
> Katrina


Yes I put some gold colored rhinestones on a JPSS shirt to simulate a gold tooth and everything worked well for over twenty washes. One problem I had was mistreatment of the t-shirt (didn't turn inside out for washing and drying) and cheap stones. One of the stones came loose from the heat activated glue and disappeared in the wash. The glue was still there but not the rhinestone. I'll probably donate the supply of stones to the grand kids and get some better ones. I hate to have a couple hundred bucks in supplies that aren't up to my standards.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Yes I put some gold colored rhinestones on a JPSS shirt to simulate a gold tooth and everything worked well for over twenty washes. One problem I had was mistreatment of the t-shirt (didn't turn inside out for washing and drying) and cheap stones. One of the stones came loose from the heat activated glue and disappeared in the wash. The glue was still there but not the rhinestone. I'll probably donate the supply of stones to the grand kids and get some better ones. I hate to have a couple hundred bucks in supplies that aren't up to my standards.


I use Korean stones what kind did you have? I would really hate to sell a shirt that does that. I moved from the Chinese stones to the Korean stones because the Chinese stones seamed as if they were made by a 4 year old that made them by hand. The sizes were always off and they sometimes came with the glue part missing, I mean the sizes where so off that with each package you would get three or four different sizes. Not to mention the odd shaped ones. I have not had too much of a problem with the Korean stones.

Katrina


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

> Sunnydayz has done some stuff with DTG, and applied the extra few stones, like you mentioned, with the wand she and a few others described. The stuff looks awesome.


Kelly, I actually do not have the wand but have heard they work well. That was why I recommended it. I myself just lay the garment on the heat press and just place the stones where I want them, and then press  That is when I am adding them to printed designs. When I am just doing rhinestones by themselves, I use the Mylar sheets. But for printed stuff with rhinestones added, I just add them right on the press, and then press right there


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Kelly, I actually do not have the wand but have heard they work well. That was why I recommended it. I myself just lay the garment on the heat press and just place the stones where I want them, and then press  That is when I am adding them to printed designs. When I am just doing rhinestones by themselves, I use the Mylar sheets. But for printed stuff with rhinestones added, I just add them right on the press, and then press right there


Wow, I really didn't remember you used the heat press, that is actually so much cooler!! I thought it was the wand (_partly because_ _that thread was a while ago, and there's always so much mention of the wands - must be Charles then, I guess.)._ The other part was because I didn't realize you can DTG a garment, and then use the heat press afterward to add the stones, so thank you so much for clearing that up. I'm really happy to know that info. 

I'm glad it came up!  

I'd like to find the pics of the denim jackets you did and link them into this thread. They looked awesome. 

There were also those great pics of the JPSS shirts with the r-stones added afterward. That part I knew, the DTG and post heat press embellishing, I forget. I'll try to find that thread, it's definitely worth sharing those again. 

Okay, found it. Here is a thread with pics of some DTG and rhinestone work, courtesy of Sunnydayz, and a few pages in, someone posts some great pics of JPSS and rhinestones:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t64589.html


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly, I was one who used the wand, years ago and was not happy with it as the stones tend to stick and it is a slow go,, unless using if for tennis shoes, or sunglasses, then i am in,,,
as there arent alot of other options, i did hear someone talk about the ultrasonic,, but havent heard to much has anyone else?
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Sandy Jo, but it was Charles I was thinking of, I remembered that after Sunny's post.  But I do remember you talking about the sunglasses, I think. 

Charles has a sonic wand: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t76053.html#post464513, and he talks about wands fairly often. There is the GlitzUp he's been talking about lately: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t83754.html#post494029.

Both are pretty pricey, but the second one seems like a good option for what it does, and it's not too, too much money. 

Hope you have a great night.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> I use Korean stones what kind did you have? I would really hate to sell a shirt that does that. I moved from the Chinese stones to the Korean stones because the Chinese stones seamed as if they were made by a 4 year old that made them by hand. The sizes were always off and they sometimes came with the glue part missing, I mean the sizes where so off that with each package you would get three or four different sizes. Not to mention the odd shaped ones. I have not had too much of a problem with the Korean stones.
> 
> Katrina


Katrina,

Where do you buy the Korean stones? I met with a company at Magic sourcing, but completely lost their contact and name. Any leads would be great.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree the korean stones are a great alternative to machine cut or swaroski, and I also agree the other ones you mentioned are not uniform in size , or excess glue is present, or not present,, this is my own opinion, from personal use.
And keep your eyes on the lead count if putting on childrens clothing.FYI
Sandy jo


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

They are the Chinese I think. I haven't been doing much lately so losing the current stock won't hurt. just have to put off the r-ware too a little longer.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys, there are so many applications of layering stones and studs and nailheads over other substrates, a ton of them work, be creative and try something different than what everyone else is doing, test out things on small scraps of cotton or cotton poly , that you can get by the yard at a fabric store, and cut into squares.
Speaking of squares, how cool would it be to make a quilt that had rhinestones here and there,, 
ok back on track.
Some of the top name fashion designers I am working with for fall and winter lines right now, are layering like crazy,, that will be the look for fall and winter.
When you lay down a pattern, the size of the stone, stud, nailhead will be the same, if you have a 20ss stone it will be a 20ss stud and a 20ss nailhead,
Sandy JO


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Speaking of squares, how cool would it be to make a quilt that had rhinestones here and there,,
> Sandy JO


It is a really cool effect on a quilt. Many artist who have their quilts exhibited at the International Quilt Festival use crystals to highlight areas of the design.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> Katrina,
> 
> Where do you buy the Korean stones? I met with a company at Magic sourcing, but completely lost their contact and name. Any leads would be great.


I actually buy my stones wholesale in Korea direct from the manufacturer. If i can not pick them up myself I have them delivered to a coworker that is in the area and they will bring them back to the US for me. 
If I happen to run low on a particular color I will pick up a few gross from Threadart.com until I can get them in.


Katrina


----------

